# Graphics Contest #22 - Starring KITTENS!



## ForJazz

If anyone protests the subject in this one, let me know. I picked it because A) it's an adorable picture, B) we've never had more than one cat as the subject before, and C) I thought it would make a good challenge. There's no theme, but I am purposely not telling you the kitties' names so that if you put text on it, it will be something other than the kitties' names. Be creative! (PS -- if you protest, I will be willing to pick a single subject). Thread will remain open for 2 weeks. 










Graphic Contest rules 

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

Kittens must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted until enter time and date here. 

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting. 

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. 

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## emma_pen

That is a wonderful picture!


----------



## coaster

ForJazz said:


> (PS -- if you protest, I will be willing to pick a single subject).


Oh c'mon Julie -- I think it's wonderful!! I say if anyone protests, just tell 'em where to go!! And keep it just the way you picked it!!


----------



## Megan1216

Awe that is such a cute picture! :luv Are those your kittens?


----------



## ForJazz

catlover_2004 said:


> Awe that is such a cute picture! :luv Are those your kittens?


I wish! No, but I do think of myself as their auntie. They are two DMH cats that my friends picked out at the Humane Society, and if I do say so myself, I had a LOT to do with that.  I also took the photo, so I take full credit for that.


----------



## Megan1216

ForJazz said:


> catlover_2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awe that is such a cute picture! :luv Are those your kittens?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish! No, but I do think of myself as their auntie. They are two DMH cats that my friends picked out at the Humane Society, and if I do say so myself, I had a LOT to do with that.  I also took the photo, so I take full credit for that.
Click to expand...

Well, your friend is very lucky to have such adorable kittens!  At least you can still see them. You take nice cat photos, by the way.


----------



## Megan1216

American Kittens:









8)


----------



## Heather102180

Nice graphic, Catlover....I like how you incorporated the American flag like that. It's kinda neat! :wink:


----------



## Megan1216

Thanks Heather.


----------



## BoscosMum

OMG....drooling over those 2 cats!
What a pair....were they already a bonded pair when she adopted them?
They look so young still, like 5 months only.
Ahhhh they are so friggen cute!


----------



## ForJazz

When I went to the Humane Society with my friends, these girls were in two different cages -- they are not related. The tortie was such a little stinker. She was a runt, and she was all scraggly looking, but she kept trying to climb over her siblings to get to my friend. She did not give up for one second -- she was a shoe-in. The blue lynx point was the one that my other friend picked out. I personally thought she was a bit shy and that my other friend was just picking her out because of her looks -- but it was my friend's choice. As soon as these two were picked, the people at the Humane Society said that we should test them out in a room together. They were just beebees! They became friends instantly and have been bonded ever since.


----------



## BoscosMum

Seeing that picture makes me not want to give up on owning cats.
Then I get all sad because I am pretty positive that I am done.


----------



## ForJazz

No you aren't! Find a kitty who has been in a foster home and has proven to have no desire to leave the house. It can be done!


----------



## kitkat

Does anyone else hear bells when opening up this thread? 

Any other thread I opened up in my email replies does not make sound.... :roll:


----------



## BoscosMum

No bells for me


----------



## Heather102180

Bells? No, kim....Me thinks you've gone crazy!! :mrgreen: 

Unless there is some type of option for "sound" when being notified of a reply??? I dunno......


----------



## kitkat

OT I know but no more bell sounds. I sound crazy I know :roll:


----------



## DesnBaby

Having a bit of fun :lol: :


----------



## BoscosMum

Heheheheeeee... :lol: 
I LOVE the eyelashes Des....that is way cute!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Dawn!


----------



## ForJazz

Des that is adorable! I love the way it makes them look like boyfriend and girlfriend -- like the little blue lynx point kissed the tortie on the cheek and they just got caught in a lurid embrace. lol -- great feel to it! They are both girls of course...but the effect is still the same.  It's so creative!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Julie, yeah that is what I was trying to do, but I wasn't sure if they were females or males :lol: .


----------



## Heather102180

Des, that's cute! Just in time for Valentines day.


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver

darn i hope my computer is working properly by the 28th so i can enter too, this looks like a fun one to enter! I'm going to have to restore our computer so hopefully it will be working this saturday!

Cute graphic Des I LOVE the Eye lashes lol!


----------



## ForJazz

DesnBaby said:


> Thanks Julie, yeah that is what I was trying to do, but I wasn't sure if they were females or males :lol: .


Well...it IS a freak accident of genetics to get a male tortie...plus I think I mentioned it previously in the thread. But don't get me wrong -- I still love the graphic.


----------



## DesnBaby

ForJazz said:


> Well...it IS a freak accident of genetics to get a male tortie...plus I think I mentioned it previously in the thread. But don't get me wrong -- I still love the graphic.


Well, I don't know about genetics or breeding, so I took a chance :lol: , thanks  .

Thanks Heather & EricsMama_CatLuver!


----------



## Katten Minnaar

DesnBaby said:


> Having a bit of fun :lol: :


I love it  well done Des, its fantastic!


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver

here is my Entry!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Katten :wink:  , cute entry EricsMama_CatLuver!  :wink:


----------



## cagnes




----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver

thanks des


----------



## DesnBaby

You're welcome


----------



## ForJazz

It's funny that there's technically no theme for this contest, but the artists have made their own! lol Beautiful work everyone.


----------



## cagnes

ForJazz said:


> It's funny that there's technically no theme for this contest, but the artists have made their own! lol Beautiful work everyone.


I guess with Valentine's Day right around the corner & the adorably sweet pose of the hugging kittens, it put us in the Valentine mood. :wink:


----------



## ForJazz

I think I'll leave this one open all weekend to encourage more entries. It's set to be done at 145 on Saturday otherwise.


----------



## ForJazz

Come on, people!! Today is the last day!


----------



## 4cats&counting

Heres something I did real quick...


----------



## ForJazz

Yay another entry! Is anyone else planning on entering?


----------



## ForJazz

For fun, due to a lack of entries: (People must have gotten LAZY this time around! lol)


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver

Wow Julie that is a beautiful entry!


----------



## DesnBaby

Monique, that is lovely  .


----------



## Lisa 216

Julie, looks like time's up so I'll close the thread for you. :wink:


----------

